# Best time to breed?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So I got to thinking...

What is the best time to breed? Especially if you are raising bore goats for meat or 4H? 

I am in KY, and our weather starts to shape up in March and lasts decently until right around Thanksgiving. 


I figured this would help any other newbies if they were wondering too


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It really depends on the max weight you can have the wethers for 4H. Most everyone around here kids in either December or Jan to get a good size wether for 4H, but out County fair is at the end of July also. Now if you have a doe that you know has big babies and they grow big and fast you could wait a bit as they would not need as much time to develop.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends on what age/weight you want the kids to be. 

I breed my girls so they kid at least 4 weeks before teh shows start if possible. This year it was 8 weeks which is awesome because I can keep the kids at home and just bring the mom's  makes it easier on me.

But I show the mom's and the kids are usually sold so thats why I breed for kidding like that. I have dairy goats


----------

